# Coopers new style fermenter...



## oscarman

Hey guys, 

So i have the coopers new style fermenter, and i was wondering if anyone else uses it? The main issue i am having with it is that it doesn't have a traditional airlock, and so it is harder to keep track of how your beer is fermenting. It uses a sleeve system that works (at least it has made me beer for a while now) but i'm starting to get into more complex beers and feel like i will need some more visual control over my beer. Has anyone put a hole in the top, sealed it and used an airlock? If so how did you go?

Attached is a picture of the fermenter.

Cheers!


----------



## carniebrew

To be honest mate if you're getting more familiar with your brewing, you should be relying less on your airlock...you should be able to tell from the look of your krausen how it's fermenting, and of course by using your hydrometer for the odd gravity check. I wouldn't bother modifying your fermenter, just get used to using other methods of detecting fermentation.

There are a lot of brewers on this forum not even using their lids and airlocks any more, replacing it with sanitised gladwrap and an elastic band to hold it in place. You probably don't need that because your fermenter already looks pretty see through.


----------



## oscarman

carniebrew said:


> To be honest mate if you're getting more familiar with your brewing, you should be relying less on your airlock...you should be able to tell from the look of your krausen how it's fermenting, and of course by using your hydrometer for the odd gravity check. I wouldn't bother modifying your fermenter, just get used to using other methods of detecting fermentation.
> 
> There are a lot of brewers on this forum not even using their lids and airlocks any more, replacing it with sanitised gladwrap and an elastic band to hold it in place. You probably don't need that because your fermenter already looks pretty see through.


Yeah fair call, thanks for that!


----------



## gTrain

I have the same fermenter as you. I don't bother with the krausen kollar (sleeve). I would only be using that for a brew that has a very active (volcanic!) krausen e.g. a toucan stout.

My first fermenter was the old style one which is now my bulk priming container. The airlock on that rarely bubbled so I ditched it & just used a piece of gladwrap for a lid & used the rubber seal from the lid to hold it in place.

Relying on the airlock as a sign of fermentation is unreliable at best. Look for other signs - krausen, condensation on the inside of the lid & a dropping specific gravity with your hydrometer.

I think if the good people at Coopers thought it needed an airlock, they would have put one in, or at least advised you how to install one. :huh:


----------



## brentice

I use this style of fermenter and have never had a problem with infections and the like with it.


----------



## jimmyfozzers

Another +1 for the new style Coopers fermenter. So easy to clean and just see through enough to keep an eye on the beer.


----------



## fletcher

i started with this and found it way too 'circular' and cumbersome for any real use and it didn't fit in my fermenting fridge. just took up too much space and the tap is way too high so i had to tip it constantly to get a lot of beer out. i opted for a 23L bunnings plastic jerry can. it's slim, and fits in my fridge and i just use the gladwrap and rubber band trick. there is no need for an airlock. i even bought 2 mini 10L versions of the same can which sit side by side in the fridge...perfect.


----------



## slash22000

I don't know how I'd brew without those plastic jerry cans. I can fit two of them in the space of one round fermentor.


----------



## wbosher

I use the same fermenter (for now) and it's ok. I don't use the krausen collar any more, takes up too much space if you want to put it in a fridge.

One think I really like about it is the tap assembly, so easy to pull apart and clean.

Oh, and definately no to the airlock.


----------



## jimmyfozzers

Well, just as I was being so nice about my Coopers fermenter - went out to check on my Czech Pils this morning to find a puddle of beer on the bottom of the brew fridge. The bloody tap is leaking!

Wiggled the tap a bit and put a cup underneath to catch drips. Problem is, this beer needs at least another two weeks to lager. Hope I don't lose too much. Grrr.


----------



## wbosher

Unfortunately, that is one of the known problems with the Coopers Fermenter, you're not alone. Little comfort to you right now, but if you contact Coopers they will probably replace it for free.


----------



## Diesel80

What is "visual control over a fermenting beer"?
Do you use "the force"? Are you jedi? 
If so,
Young Jedi, you must unlearn what you have learned, in your hydrometer you now should trust.

Gladwrapper here, airlocks overated.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Lurks

Airlocks are the work of satan. I used like the Coopers fermenter but it sure takes up space and yeah, the tap is too high. Also, unlikely a jerry can or a cube, you can't just put the cap on and give it a shake to aerate your wort.

I imagine the Coopers fermenter would be be quite helpful for warm ferments given the absolutely massive head space?


----------



## jimmyfozzers

wbosher said:


> Unfortunately, that is one of the known problems with the Coopers Fermenter, you're not alone. Little comfort to you right now, but if you contact Coopers they will probably replace it for free.


Yeah I remember reading some posts over on the Coopers forums, smug in the knowledge that I had a no-leak tap... Apparently a smear of vegetable oil helps when reassembling. Will try that next time.


----------



## NuggetSA

Has anyone else found that they can smell gas escaping when using cling wrap on a jerry? Doesn't seem to matter how many layers or how many rubber bands it still gets through. Never had an infection but its always worried me. Anyone else use home brand?


----------



## wbosher

What did you expect? The gas has to escape somehow.


----------



## hsb

CO2 is odourless. Could you be the source of the gaseous emissions? Try bending from the knees, rather than leaning over?

But
it's OK to let the gas go,
just relax and let it flow.


----------



## NuggetSA

I know I might drink a bit but if my emissions smelled like brewing cider or beer I'd be seeking some medical intervention...

I guess the gas does need to escape, I guess I just thought if it can get out, what can get in?


----------



## mark0

bacteria don't exactly have legs, they get around floating in the air.

the glad wrap has enough mojo to stop infections.

don't worry, be happy.


----------



## Stagwa

NuggetSA said:


> I know I might drink a bit but if my emissions smelled like brewing cider or beer I'd be seeking some medical intervention...
> 
> I guess the gas does need to escape, I guess I just thought if it can get out, what can get in?


What can get in? Gas... don't fart near the fermenter!


----------



## NuggetSA

In an effort not to hijack the post I'll just throw in a fart joke and let that be the end of it...

Husband farts, disgusted wife says "Jeez, stop it!" Husband says "sure, which way did it go?"

Sorry.


----------



## BEER IN SYDNEY

NuggetSA said:


> Has anyone else found that they can smell gas escaping when using cling wrap on a jerry? Doesn't seem to matter how many layers or how many rubber bands it still gets through. Never had an infection but its always worried me. Anyone else use home brand?


Hi, I’m a home brand brewer now, plus hops, malt and glucose.


----------



## Trojan1

NuggetSA said:


> I know I might drink a bit but if my emissions smelled like brewing cider or beer I'd be seeking some medical intervention...
> 
> I guess the gas does need to escape, I guess I just thought if it can get out, what can get in?


Nothing can get in due to the positive pressure created during fermentation. One piece of cling wrap and one rubber band will be fine.


----------



## chiefbrewlord

I've had to replace my tap due to erroded seal but other than that it's made some great beer. I've been happy and yes, the positive air pressure of the fermentation gasses keep it from oxidation


----------

